# Super Smash Bros Brawl Vs. Playstation All-Stars Battle Royal



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

HUGE ASS TITLE!!! 

Ok now it's time for the final match up using the rosters plus the most likely characters that will be added to All-Stars. (seeing as the game will be out soon)


*Spoiler*: _All-Stars roster+Most likely final additions_ 



Kratos
Radec
Sackboy
Sweet Tooth
Toro
Sly Cooper
Dante
Raiden (MGS)
Fat Princess
PaRappa
Heihachi
Cole MacGarth (Good)
Cole MacGarth (Evil)
Nariko
Nathan Drake
Spike (Ape Escape)
Ratchet & Clank
Jak & Daxter
Sir Daniel Fortesque
Big Daddy (Bouncer with plasmids)


			
				Most likely final characters said:
			
		

> Crash Bandicoot
> Kat (Gravity Rush)
> Lightning (Final Fantasy)
> Chimera Hybrid
> Wander (Shadow of The Colossus)





			
				DLC said:
			
		

> Tomba
> Abe (Oddworld)
> Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
> Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)






That roster vs. the current Smash bros roster.

Canon feats only

Location: An abandoned city


*Spoiler*: _Ratchet's Weapons_ 







			
				PSASBR wiki said:
			
		

> Ratchet is described as a mid ranged character but has tools for long range combat such as the Plasma Striker which works as a Sniper Rifle and short range such as the OmniWrench Millennium 12. He is also able to use Mr Zurkon to target enemies, the Combustor to shoot a mid ranged shot, Tesla Spikes to stun enemies, Suck Cannon to suck up enemies and shoot them at others, Hover boots gives Ratchet the ability to use weapons in the air, the Glove of Doom which throws robots that run after enemies, Buzz Blades which ricochet of walls and cielings to hit enemies, the Sonic Eruptor which can be charged up to hit foes, the Warmonger which fires rockets at enemies and can be shot in different directions, the Lightning Ravanger which can be used to hit enemies above you that would otherwise be out of reach, Using OmniWrench Millenium 12 Ratchet is able to exeute his trademark wrench attacks such as the Hyper strike (an attack which slams enemies bellow you) the comet Strike (Ratchet throws the Omniwrench at enemies) and his 3 strike combo.
> 
> Control of Clank is limited seeing as he is only playable in Ratchet's level 2 super move, he is able to throw time bombs which slow down all who are traped in it apart from clank, who can then with one hit finish an enemy. He is also able to glide for greater maneuverability.
> Super MovesEdit
> ...






Yay, now i don't have to make this thread again. 


*Spoiler*: _Special match for the DLC characters._ 





Tomba Vs. Ice Climbers

Abe Vs. Jigglypuff

Ty the Tasmanian Tiger Vs. Mario

Scorpion Vs. Little Mac (Fighting one of the most likely newcomers for SSB4)



			
				Ice Climbers explanation said:
			
		

> Popo and Nana may not seem strong but they are at least super human. They can fight off Yetis, Seals, and Polar Bears with wooden hammers and send them running with one hit. They can destroy solid ice in the arctic with their hammers and survive in the cold easily.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

Depending on the resources you give Ratchet and Clank, they sweep.

Kratos, Raiden and Lightning will also fuck a lot of shit up. Also are we using Reboot Dante or Dante from DMC 1-4?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Super Sonic solos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Depending on the resources you give Ratchet and Clank, they sweep.
> 
> Kratos, Raiden and Lightning will also fuck a lot of shit up. Also are we using Reboot Dante or Dante from DMC 1-4?



This is DmC Dante. 

and you know it's canon feats for both sides right?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

A lot of the Smash Bros roster is not really that impressive at all, compared to some of the people in Playstation All Stars

Also DmC Dante has no feats at all, beyond slightly superhuman speed and he throws cars at people, powerscaling from that Demon that threw the ferris wheel might work but the game isn't even out yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> A lot of the Smash Bros roster is not really that impressive at all, compared to some of the people in Playstation All Stars
> 
> Also DmC Dante has no feats at all, beyond slightly superhuman speed and he throws cars at people, powerscaling from that Demon that threw the ferris wheel might work but the game isn't even out yet.



I know. DmC was a joke thing since thats the one they actually used in All-Stars. 

But it seems he can stop time when he goes Devil Trigger. (Which is shown in All-Stars and DmC i think)

I know Snake is probably a major non factor like the Pokemon Trainer. (especially the trainer since he's the only normal human in the smash cast)

Bowser is actually a lot more impressive then he seems since he has a lot of hax magic. Country level transmutation and distance manipulation (endless stairs in Mario 64)

But yeah, a lot of the All-Stars roster have very good feats that look better than most of Nintendo's characters.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Again, Super Sonic.
There's also Ganondorf, Ness is a freaking monster, iirc, and Game&Watch might be invisible...


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

It depends on the equipmemt giving to Rachet and Clank, he is by far the strongest in the Sony team. Quack o' Ray, black hole gun, absolute zero freeze ray, Ryno, energy shielding, numerous vehicles.

It also depends which versions are the smash team, Rachet and Clank aren't going to be defeating SMG Bowser by themselves. 

Also I want a Katamari character in.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Again, Super Sonic.
> There's also Ganondorf, Ness is a freaking monster, iirc, and Game&Watch might be invisible...



Lightning and Kratos could probably beat Ganondorf pretty handily 1 on 1 and Ness will probably be killed before he can get his mojo working, I don't recall anything too impressive from him, at least not R&C level.

Super Sonic is a threat admittedly but Ratchet with all his resources will probably take him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

But not the speed. R & C can't deal with Super Sonic because of that.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

How fast is Super Sonic?

Because Ratchet travelled between galaxies in R&C3


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Ness will probably be killed before he can get his mojo working, I don't recall anything too impressive from him, at least not R&C level.


Ness gets up to lightspeed, I think. I know he teleports by running into Subspace or something crazy :S



The Penetrator said:


> Super Sonic is a threat admittedly but Ratchet with all his resources will probably take him.



Can Ratchet even react to Super Sonic?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> How fast is Super Sonic?
> Because Ratchet travelled between galaxies in R&C3



Ratchet is INTERGALACTIC level speed?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

Supersonic is limited to around Light Speed, but I don't know we could give Ratchet those massively FTL reactions based on piloting his ship, though the games show that Ratchet does need to navigate tons of asteroid fields and while moving at those speeds, he would need some kind of FTL reactions.



> Ratchet is INTERGALACTIC level speed?



Ratchets normal ship is capable of traversing the entire galaxy within a few minutes. Ratchet was in a different Galaxy and they didn't believe they could make it home within a few hours before Veldin was destroyed, but after upgrading his ship he made it on time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> How fast is Super Sonic?
> 
> Because Ratchet travelled between galaxies in R&C3



Wait, how the hell....don't you mean he used a ship because Ratchet shouldn't be that fast.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Super Sonic still has timestop.
It doesn't matter how fast Ratchet's ship goes.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

You act like Ratchet hasn't dealt with time manipulation before, see Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time. Also how is Sonic going to stop time when he is turned into a duck/sheep?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wait, how the hell....don't you mean he used a ship because Ratchet shouldn't be that fast.



Well...Yeah, as I said, depending on his resources


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Well...Yeah, as I said, depending on his resources



oh yeah. 

Good thing it's not composite of All-Stars and canon Ratchet since All-Stars Ratchet can call out his ship.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You act like Ratchet hasn't dealt with time manipulation before, see Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time. Also how is Sonic going to stop time when he is turned into a duck/sheep?



What's the strongest thing that gun has worked on?
I doubt it can just chump Super Sonic, who's tanked god-level powers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems that Ratchet is the biggest threat with his WTF arsenal. 

I will say that Nintendo's current high rollers (Pit, Meta Knight, Full Power Samus, and Kirby) will probably defeat most if not all of the other PS All-Stars though. (not counting Ratchet of course and whoever else is hax as fuck)


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

Kratos and Lightning could probably contend with Pit and Samus, not Kirby though and I guess by extension Meta Knight.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

> Good thing it's not composite of All-Stars and canon Ratchet since All-Stars Ratchet can call out his ship



Ratchet still has to pilot the thing while going at those massively FTL speeds, or else he would get tore up by space ruble, so he would need some kind of FTL reactions.



> What's the strongest thing that gun has worked on?
> I doubt it can just chump Super Sonic, who's tanked god-level powers.



God level doesn't mean shit, it doesn't matter about durability, it rearranges atomic structure, basically it ignores durability to anyone who hasn't resisted it before. Its not his only weapon, the series is built on having the most over the top weaponry.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Kratos and Lightning could probably contend with Pit and Samus, not Kirby though and I guess by extension Meta Knight.



Meta Knight and Kirby being relativistic. 

Plus Meta Knight can manipulate space by swinging his cape around.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

Plus Kirby's megaton punch, seriously, I played the games then when it came to him being used in the OBD and all I was like...I didn't notice how jacked he was


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Plus Kirby's megaton punch, seriously, I played the games then when it came to him being used in the OBD and all I was like...I didn't notice how jacked he was



Kirby is a fucking bad ass. 

he can rip a monster's eye out by throwing hearts at it with a weapon called the Love Love Stick.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

I am still waiting for a Katamari character to make it in the game. Most likely Prince of all the Cosmos if anything and a katamari level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I am still waiting for a Katamari character to make it in the game. Most likely Prince of all the Cosmos if anything and a katamari level.



Which game?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

Katamari is primarily on Sony, aside from a few spin off and ports.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> God level doesn't mean shit, it doesn't matter about durability, it rearranges atomic structure, basically it ignores durability to anyone who hasn't resisted it before. Its not his only weapon, the series is built on having the most over the top weaponry.



It's really tech vs. magic here.
We need more clarifications on what Ratchet can use for this match, I guess.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

You know the farther down you go in either technology and magic, the more the lines blur between the two. You still needs feats of resisting matter manipulation just as you need feats for everything thing else.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Katamari is primarily on Sony, aside from a few spin off and ports.



Isn't the 4th Katamari game on the Xbox 360 though?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well i was going for just the guns he has in All-Stars.



			
				PSASBR wiki said:
			
		

> Ratchet is described as a mid ranged character but has tools for long range combat such as the Plasma Striker which works as a Sniper Rifle and short range such as the OmniWrench Millennium 12. He is also able to use Mr Zurkon to target enemies, the Combustor to shoot a mid ranged shot, Tesla Spikes to stun enemies, Suck Cannon to suck up enemies and shoot them at others, Hover boots gives Ratchet the ability to use weapons in the air, the Glove of Doom which throws robots that run after enemies, Buzz Blades which ricochet of walls and cielings to hit enemies, the Sonic Eruptor which can be charged up to hit foes, the Warmonger which fires rockets at enemies and can be shot in different directions, the Lightning Ravanger which can be used to hit enemies above you that would otherwise be out of reach, Using OmniWrench Millenium 12 Ratchet is able to exeute his trademark wrench attacks such as the Hyper strike (an attack which slams enemies bellow you) the comet Strike (Ratchet throws the Omniwrench at enemies) and his 3 strike combo.
> 
> Control of Clank is limited seeing as he is only playable in Ratchet's level 2 super move, he is able to throw time bombs which slow down all who are traped in it apart from clank, who can then with one hit finish an enemy. He is also able to glide for greater maneuverability.
> Super MovesEdit
> ...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 5, 2012)

If you limit Ratchet Peacock


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Katamari is primarily on Sony, aside from a few spin off and ports.



But he was in a Pac-Man game on the gamecube. 

But yeah, Katamari character for DLC with Klonoa could work in the end.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> If you limit Ratchet Peacock



Just put the weapons.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You know the farther down you go in either technology and magic, the more the lines blur between the two. You still needs feats of resisting matter manipulation just as you need feats for everything thing else.



I don't think Super Sonic's ever fought something that tried to manipulate his matter, the closest might be Solaris, who probably erase whatever he attacked from all of Time, based on his worm hole things being instant kills to all other characters if you even get near them. the Super hedgehogs seem only injured by such attacks.

Even so, there's also the matter of how the weapon actually fires, is it some kind of energy ray Super Sonic could outright dodge?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

> Even so, there's also the matter of how the weapon actually fires, is it some kind of energy ray Super Sonic could outright dodge?



Its a laser with about 5m range.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Its a laser with about 5m range.


Only 5 meters?

Oh, and according to the Sonic Wiki


> He also possesses the ability to... create shields that can deflect the enemy?s attacks.



Not sure if that's only in Sonic Chronicles though, which is dubious.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

Ratchet has plenty of other weapons, being turned into a duck is pretty amusing. Being Frozen at absolute zero temperatures also sounds fun.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't Super Sonic also teleport people to different areas?


----------



## Cave Jansen (Sep 5, 2012)

Sonic did that with a fake emerald in SA2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, he can teleport objects. So i guess, disarming Ratchet and then killing him.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

We don't know if Sonic can teleport people/items, also is this before or after he gets frozen/changed into a duck/swallowed up by a singularity? 


Also, Ratchet has a hypnotizing device he keeps implanted on his chest, he uses it to get discounts at venders.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> We don't know if Sonic can teleport people/items, also is this before or after he gets frozen/changed into a duck/swallowed up by a singularity? You know what else is pretty funny, Ratchet has a hypnotizing device he keeps implanted on his chest, he uses it to get discounts at venders.



I forgot a shit ton of Ratchet's tech.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 5, 2012)

Toddler Samus kicks.


----------



## TheCircumstances (Sep 5, 2012)

If we're giving Ratchet FTL reactions based on piloting his ship, what about Samus? Her ship has gone to a completely different galaxy before. At that point things start getting ridiculous. 

Also, Super Sonic and Super Shadow teleported the ARK at the end of Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 5, 2012)

Most versus disregard the dangers of space travel, but we do know that Ratchet does get into dog fights and has to dodge space debris while piloting at those speeds. Also isn't Samus ship on autopilot, not really the same as manually piloting it.

Also Ratchet has also traveled to different Galaxies, RaC 2 takes place in a entirely new galaxy, in RaC 3 opening we have a news broadcast of his home planet being attacked and stated the planet would be destroyed in a few hours, Clank said it would be impossible to reach it in time. Ratchet applies an upgrade and they make it in no time.

start from 2:40
Link removed


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2012)

Sonic has Chaos Control with an Emerald and with all 7 he can teleport huge stuff (like a half Moon-sized space colony.
I dunno from how far away he can do it though, he may have to be almost touching.

Another thing, about Ratchet's guns, can they fire quickly enough to tag Super Sonic?
Even if Ratchet pulls the trigger at the speed of light (which is kind of ridiculous), I doubt his gun fires instantaneously (like, the hammer trips the casing, igniting and firing the bullet in a real gun), they probably have to heat up the laser element for .011 seconds or whatever, and probably can't continuously fire as fast as Super Sonic can dodge, since he, as long as he has Rings, explicitly has unlimited stamina.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Toddler Samus kicks.



Everyone dies.


----------



## hammer (Sep 5, 2012)

red's pikachu uses thunderbolt


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Zero Suit Samus swings her whip.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

Mario w/ a star has the same destructive power as Super Sonic, just not as fast.

Ness goes through Dimensions and has psy powers. Samus also has an arsenal FUCK of projectile weaponry on her.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 6, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Most versus disregard the dangers of space travel, but we do know that Ratchet does get into dog fights and has to dodge space debris while piloting at those speeds. Also isn't Samus ship on autopilot, not really the same as manually piloting it.
> 
> Also Ratchet has also traveled to different Galaxies, RaC 2 takes place in a entirely new galaxy, in RaC 3 opening we have a news broadcast of his home planet being attacked and stated the planet would be destroyed in a few hours, Clank said it would be impossible to reach it in time. Ratchet applies an upgrade and they make it in no time.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that only his warp drives allow him to travel at those speeds.

I can't watch the video though, and it's been a while since I've played Ratchet and Clank so I could be forgetting something though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

He said they were going home then clank talked about it being in another galaxy.

They then used an uber hyper drive thing to go to their home galaxy.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 7, 2012)

Do Assist Trophies and Pokemon count? You have legendaries like Raiku and Lugia, they at least should give some trouble.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

No, due to over whelming numbers and because there are only two confirmed Assist Trophy like characters in All-Stars right now. (Kat (DmC) and Sack Bot.) So it wouldn't really be fair. (seeing as a huge chunk of the All-Stars roster is a bunch of low level characters)


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He said they were going home then clank talked about it being in another galaxy.
> 
> They then used an uber hyper drive thing to go to their home galaxy.



The key words there being warp drive. His ship isn't usually that fast, and he doesn't have to have FTL reactions in dogfights.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> The key words there being warp drive. His ship isn't usually that fast, and he doesn't have to have FTL reactions in dogfights.



Well that helps a lot. Haven't played Ratchet and Clank in a while. 

So Sonic should still be able to teleport him out. (IIRC)


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well that helps a lot. Haven't played Ratchet and Clank in a while.



Neither have I to be honest. 



> So Sonic should still be able to teleport him out.



Probably.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

So, it seems only Smashes high rollers will survive this encounter.

Kirby, Meta Knight, and Sonic causing the most damage.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2012)

> The key words there being warp drive. His ship isn't usually that fast, and he doesn't have to have FTL reactions in dogfights.



Rachet and Clank 1, the shitty piece of junk Ratchet first built crossed Galactic distances in shorts amount in time.

Rachet has a warp pad in RaC UYA, he can set down a destination and warp back to it at any time. So teleporting BFR won't work.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Rachet and Clank 1, the shitty piece of junk Ratchet first built crossed Galactic distances in shorts amount in time.
> 
> Rachet has a warp pad in RaC UYA, he can set down a destination and warp back to it at any time. So teleporting BFR won't work.



no one said his armor and equipment would go with him when he was teleported. 

Plus he could just be ported somewhere where he would die.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2012)

> no one said his armor and equipment would go with him when he was teleported.



Has sonic ever did that before? Teleporting people without his items?



> Plus he could just be ported somewhere where he would die.



Where would that be? It would most likely kill Sonic too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Has sonic ever did that before? Teleporting people without his items?



Oh yeah, forgot i never gave anyone anything specific except Ratchet and Clank. 



> Where would that be? It would most likely kill Sonic too.


NOTE: that post wasn't really serious. But i would assume someplace like space.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Rachet and Clank 1, the shitty piece of junk Ratchet first built crossed Galactic distances in shorts amount in time.



But does he move that fast in dogfights? I doubt it. FTL reactions just don't really seem to fit with him, and there's too many other explanations apart from "he always flies at top speed no matter what.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2012)

> Oh yeah, forgot i never gave anyone anything specific except Ratchet and Clank.



Huh? I am a bit confused?



> NOTE: that post wasn't really serious. But i would assume someplace like space.



Sarcasm is hard to detect over the internet, my bad. Rachet has a O2 mask, he can survive in space with it.



> *But does he move that fast in dogfights?* I doubt it. FTL reactions just don't really seem to fit with him, and there's too many other explanations apart from "he always flies at top speed no matter what.



I don't know, only game that had dog fights was 2 and we really didn't have timeframes. I am going more on the fact he is still piloting the thing and the incredible short amount of time needed to travel. 

You are likely right, FTL reactions doesn't really suit him, I'll concede on this point since all evidence is pretty vague.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Huh? I am a bit confused?



Look in the OP. See the weapons i gave him.

probably wont help him much unless he gets lucky and somehow hits the speedsters. Kirby and Meta Knight. (Meta can fuck with space and teleport so he'll be the biggest problem out of the two and will likely end up cutting Ratchet down.)


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Sonic and Ness BFR them all.
That's what it's down to


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyway, Ratchet has the tech to beat everyone but he doesn't have the speed or durability. 

Meta Knight/Kirby = speed blitz and Ratchet dies horribly.

Pit could probably do the same also.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 2 questions:

Does the SSBB Universe get at least 1 Smashball?

In game abilities or abilities in their own specific universe?

- In SSBB Captain Falcon is almost as fast as sonic.
- Game and Watch posses Toonforce or some variant of it.
- Wario Man is pretty decently strong, able to KO at 0% damage.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 
> Does the SSBB Universe get at least 1 Smashball?
> 
> ...



These aren't their smash incarnations.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Which is why (Super) Sonic solos.


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2012)

greens charzard ftw


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

TRIPLE FINISH!


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2012)

lets see

triple finish 

planet cracking punch

warp star.

falcon punch

sing

what else is there?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> lets see
> 
> triple finish
> 
> ...



Super Saiyan Hedgehog

Samus' and Lucario's Shoop Da Whoop


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

Meta Knight solos with Galaxia Darkness.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Meta Knight solos with Galaxia Darkness.



"BEHOLD MY POWER!"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Team mother fucking Kirby carrying all the mother fucking weight. 

[YOUTUBE]TvjPa4RnSxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> "BEHOLD MY POWER!"



Dimensional Cape is pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> A lot of the Smash Bros roster is not really that impressive at all, compared to some of the people in Playstation All Stars


[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Dimensional Cape is pretty much unbeatable.



Dat space manipulation. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]



Just realized how funny this is when a lot of the characters in the All-Stars roster are either human level, peak human, or low level superhuman. (ignoring obviously impressive characters like Kratos, Heihachi, Cole, etc.)


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Falcon Punch is NOT planet level, by the way. That was Black Shadow's reactor overloading.
He only punched him so that he wouldn't escape.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

That's just an anime anyway doesn't really count.
Besides Donky kong and diddy kong can punch out moons.
Link has arrows that can flashfreeze volcanoes and more.


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Just realized how funny this is when a lot of the characters in the All-Stars roster are either human level, peak human, or low level superhuman. (ignoring obviously impressive characters like Kratos, Heihachi, Cole, etc.)


Even those mentioned can be taken out by the low tier characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Falcon Punch is NOT planet level, by the way. That was Black Shadow's reactor overloading.
> He only punched him so that he wouldn't escape.



Yep. we all know that by now.


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2012)

AIM FOR THE  HORN


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's just an anime anyway doesn't really count.
> Besides Donky kong and diddy kong can punch out moons.
> Link has arrows that can flashfreeze volcanoes and more.



Link doesn't have Ice Arrows, but Zelda has Light ones...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Rachet and Clank can hit pretty hard, but most of their weapons aren't effectual at all to the nintendo cast hax wise.


Expelsword said:


> Link doesn't have Ice Arrows, but Zelda has Light ones...



If clank gets all of his items... you think link wouldn't?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Ratchet's limited to his PSAS armory, so I assume all characters are...
Oh, wait, Kratos has some sick durability, doesn't he?
I'm sure lots of Smashers can blitz him, but can they keep him down?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Ratchet's limited to his PSAS armory, so I assume all characters are...
> Oh, wait, Kratos has some sick durability, doesn't he?
> I'm sure lots of Smashers can blitz him, but can they keep him down?



He's not nearly durable enough for that kind of thing here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's not like the hax will stop Meta Knight from blitzing R&C.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2012)

> I'm sure lots of Smashers can blitz him, but can they keep him down?



Actually Kratos has some mach 3000 reactions, it would take Super Sonic to blitz him.

Though his durability and offense isn't doing shit here.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

Super Sonic can blitz just about everyone here (assuming Ratchet FTL was ruled bullocks).
Lightspeed is _daaaaaaayum_ fast, and who knows how fast Chaos Control can warp to.

Even as a paltry 1kg weight (which he obviously exceeds), accelerating at C would destroy anything he touched.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> These aren't their smash incarnations.



Wait, so they are not the smash incarnations therefore can use any of their powers any time they want to? Without the use of a power booster, lets say a Smash Ball?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Two relativistic fighters here Xiammes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> Wait, so they are not the smash incarnations therefore can use any of their powers any time they want to? Without the use of a power booster, lets say a Smash Ball?



No. No smash ball. However, they're limited to abilities they use in their canon.

Abilities like Super Sonic require items. (Chaos emeralds)


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2012)

> Two relativistic fighters here Xiammes.



I forgot about MK for a second, but its not like the bulk of Smashers are blitzing him.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 7, 2012)

I was sure Ness was at least relative, too. I'll go review his abilities...

Teleport, Shield, Healing, Hypnosis, Paralysis, PK Shockwaves, PK Flashes.

Depends on if he too is limited to Smash only moves, a lot of them aren't canon for him to have :S


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I forgot about MK for a second, but its not like the bulk of Smashers are blitzing him.



Pretty much. I remember back when Pit would bitch slap Kratos because of speed. 

Now a days Kratos got shit load faster so Kirby will fuck up Kratos now.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No. No smash ball. However, they're limited to abilities they use in their canon.
> 
> Abilities like Super Sonic require items. (Chaos emeralds)



K, I recommend Mr. Game N Watch to be on Team Kirby.

Power of a variant of toonforce, based on Game N Watch games.

Doesn't Toon Link also have toonforce?

Btw, how would lets say a power item like the Smash Ball compare to an item like the Cosmic Cube?


----------



## Solrac (Sep 7, 2012)

Man this has been going on for five pages straight already?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> K, I recommend Mr. Game N Watch to be on Team Kirby.
> 
> Power of a variant of toonforce, based on Game N Watch games.
> 
> ...




Toon Link has zero toon force. His name is just for show honestly.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly I see some tough characters in the SSBB team (althought I am kinda bias)

- Pikachu, the ability to manipulate electricity (Love to see him fighting Raiden)
- Twilight Link, with the TriForce of Courage.
- Lucario, with the ability to manipulate Aura.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

So anyway, recent calcs really help this fight be a lot closer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So anyway, recent calcs really help this fight be a lot closer.



Lots of nintendo things need to be calced.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

True, true.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 8, 2012)

So since the talking died down, SSBB takes it?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 8, 2012)

As I said in post 3, Super Sonic solos.
The only one I had doubts about was Kratos, and you guys basically confirmed for me that he can't stop him.
So many of the PSAS are so weak as to not even be factors.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's unfortunate to since Toro and Sackboy are awesome.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

mario with a star anyone?  the list keeps on going.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Kirby with invincibility candy.

good one


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

link with majora's mask


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> link with majora's mask



Oh fuck. 

Rape face much.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

majora mask plus song of double time:ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why not make them stare at the moon. 

Oh also Meta has the Halberd.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

this is such a rape match


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Which is why were only using characters. ;lmao


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Expelsword (Sep 8, 2012)

Link, Ganondorf, and Zelda put the Triforce together and wish PSAS away?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

No. That won't work actually.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2012)

whatwill work is link dropping the moon on everyone


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't you mean Donkey Kong?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 8, 2012)

Pikachu creates an electric storm. 

Mr. Game N Watch uses his crazy Toonforce to manipulate the PAS people.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 8, 2012)

So all characters are in canon form and feats? 

Rape match all day, evry day.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> So all characters are in canon form and feats?
> 
> Rape match all day, evry day.



Kirby's crew carrying all the weight.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kirby's crew carrying all the weight.




I must admit, remembring how powerful Kirby isand how durable as well made me lol when I first saw him in a match in he OBD.


I remember R&C having a orbital outpost in the middle of the universe that controls the time of everything in the universe. I have all the games cept 1, All for one and mayeb some minor PSP title. I probably coud replay through some of them and give the wiki an update.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> I must admit, remembring how powerful Kirby isand how durable as well made me lol when I first saw him in a match in he OBD.
> 
> 
> I remember R&C having a orbital outpost in the middle of the universe that controls the time of everything in the universe. I have all the games cept 1, All for one and mayeb some minor PSP title. I probably coud replay through some of them and give the wiki an update.



We need more R&C info honestly. Their shit is broken as fuck.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2012)

I just got the Rachet and Clank collection, plan on picking up a crack in time and tools of destruction too, so I plan on helping too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 8, 2012)

> *Super Smash Bros Brawl Vs. Playstation All-Stars Battle Royal*





Smash Brothers Stomp in a fight and game quality.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

But All-Stars isn't out yet.

it plays closer to real fighters.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 8, 2012)

Why are people saying Kirby carries the weight?
Super Sonic is the strongest by far.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Why are people saying Kirby carries the weight?
> Super Sonic is the strongest by far.



Never said that Sonic got the chaos emeralds. However, you'd be right if he did have them.


----------



## Vespa (Sep 8, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Why are people saying Kirby carries the weight?
> Super Sonic is the strongest by far.



Wouldn't Bowser with power stars be stronger? He can screw with dimensions I think.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

rararaiden said:


> Wouldn't Bowser with power stars be stronger? He can screw with dimensions I think.



Rep for the set.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Never said that Sonic got the chaos emeralds. However, you'd be right if he did have them.



I assumed he would because he can use them in Smash Bros.
If he didn't have them you should have said so the first time I mentioned Super Sonic...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I assumed he would because he can use them in Smash Bros.
> If he didn't have them you should have said so the first time I mentioned Super Sonic...



I was interested in the debate between Super Sonic and Ratchet.

It peaked my interest.

But yeah, brawl he had the emeralds because of the Smash ball.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 8, 2012)

Can we have this thread locked please? It's going to turn into a crapstorm in any minute.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 8, 2012)

Pecola said:


> Can we have this thread locked please? It's going to turn into a crapstorm in any minute.



No it's not.

Everyone in here has been perfectly civil.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Everyone in here has been perfectly civil.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 8, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Everyone in here has been perfectly civil.



Yeah... but i meant if someone made another certain thread related to this, be it in the OBD or anywhere else... then that's where the epicenter of the shitstorm ensues.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's comments like yours that get them started.

Shut up.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 9, 2012)

Wait, everyone gets their items in this match?

Luigi unleash The Void


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bowser said:


> Wait, everyone gets their items in this match?



Nope. 

However, they still have standard equipment.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> However, they still have standard equipment.





Also out of curiosity what is the highest speed feat the sony have?, because Super Sonic and Bowser are technically FTL while the kirby characters are relativistic i believe


----------



## Vespa (Sep 9, 2012)

Bowser said:


> Also out of curiosity what is the highest speed feat the sony have?, because Super Sonic and Bowser are technically FTL while the kirby characters are relativistic i believe



Lightning and Raiden should be low-end hypersonic and Kratos has Mach 3000 reactions I think. Ratchet's reactions should be fairly high as well. Heihachi can catch bullets with his teeth. 


In other words, not that great compared to SSB top tiers.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think Bowser's FTL without Stars, and unlike Sonic, he's not supposed to have those.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 9, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I don't think Bowser's FTL without Stars, and unlike Sonic, he's not supposed to have those.


Mario party 9, in this game he display FTL feats (keeping up with FTL stars without any problem) and multi-planet busting firepower and durability in his base form alone (i'm not joking, this game gave him a ridiculous power boost)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

rararaiden said:


> In other words, not that great compared to SSB top tiers.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l_oopLutt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2012)

what are crazy hand feats?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

None outside of gameplay. Although, in game play Master hand makes sonic booms when doing his air plane move. Crazy Hand should be equal to him. 

Also Crazy hand can create bombs out of thin air. All gameplay shit though.


----------



## Bowser (Sep 9, 2012)

Also i believe it's mentioned that Master Hand made the smash bros universe


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the Mario Party series canon?
It really doesn't seem so.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Is the Mario Party series canon?
> It really doesn't seem so.



Not really sure but the Marioverse has multiple canons.

Main series. (which includes most of the sports games, Donkey Kong Country, Wario land, and Yoshi's Island)

Mario & Luigi RPG series

Super Mario RPG Legend of The Seven Stars

Paper Mario

Mario Party

Non Canon is the CD-i game Hotel Mario


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought Smash was in it's own canon due to Snake and Sonic and whatnot.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I thought Smash was in it's own canon due to Snake and Sonic and whatnot.



It was since Melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Dante can save the Sony side surely?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante can save the Sony side surely?



Depends. Does he have allergies to pink marshmallows? 

If not then of course.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 10, 2012)

Dante has black hair. What?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2012)

His name is Donte.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Added a few new characters to the OP as they are most likely going to be DLC.

However, they'll have special matches set up so they're not just obliterated.



Expelsword said:


> Dante has black hair. What?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VInipGOi7YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

